
Metasm – A cross-architecture assembler, disassembler, compiler, linker (2011) - BuuQu9hu
http://metasm.cr0.org/
======
xvilka
I recommend to take a look to radare2 [1] - reverse engineering framework,
which also has an ability to perform assembling for some architectures (and
supported architectures and file formats count [2] is way beyond mentioned on
METASM's site).

[1] [http://rada.re](http://rada.re)

[2] [https://github.com/radare/radare2](https://github.com/radare/radare2)

